

American culture's overemphasis on happiness misses an essential part of a full life - robg
http://chronicle.com/temp/reprint.php?id=tk1twsk466pmt0m7fj6py116kyc71fhv

======
dazzawazza
I was always taught by my father to seek joy not happiness. Joy is something
you can aim for, it comes in bursts and it's very rewarding and cheap to work
towards. Happiness exists at the cost of other emotions which are essential to
colour your life. Of course when I was ten I thought he was a grumpy old git
but now at 30+ I'm starting to get it :)

------
delackner
If you find this article at all persuasive then please read some of the
writings of Peter Kramer (just google Peter Kramer melancholy) and you will
see the proper counterpoint to this fluff.

------
bryarcanium
One word: Emo

